# Attic Insulation - still use for storage



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can frame up a false floor as you are referencing here but be careful of the weight load and potential to trap humidity under that floor level you will create.

Be sure to seal all the penetrations and top plates prior to blowing insulation.


----------



## beengone (Sep 9, 2012)

So, do blown insulation still? I won't put a floor in the whole attic, probably just a few 4x8 chunks. That should help with humidity. Will it insulate as well or should I do rolls under the osb?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Cellulose is the best in your case, and find somewhere else to store stuff. 

Traditionally, all the older homes used the space in the attic for storage, and look at how the years rolled by...sagging ceilings, cracked plaster, cracked drywall, nail pops...all of it. Unless the ceiling joists were designed and built to carry a load, then you should not store anything up there, short of Christmas lights....meaning light stuff. 

If you must have the storage up there, then strap a floor over the joists, with rolled fiberglass, and the space you gain for storage will more then overcome the lost heating and cooling because you used spun glass fibers for insulating, rather then cellulose.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Blow cellulose and try to keep the attic from being storage.


----------

